# Building licence



## lesleyjay (Jul 14, 2012)

If I had a licence granted to build a pool or do some building work to a restoration project ect ect does anybody know if there is a time limit to get the work completed or is it a case of you get the licence and you can take as long as is necessary ??


----------



## Abyss-Rover (Mar 17, 2012)

Not sure about smaller projects but I believe that a Building licence for a house is for 2 years but you can extend this if work on the project has been started. Not 100% on this but someone else will probably know better.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Abyss-Rover said:


> Not sure about smaller projects but I believe that a Building licence for a house is for 2 years but you can extend this if work on the project has been started. Not 100% on this but someone else will probably know better.



I think you'll find that building a pool is "Obra major" not "obra menor" (big not small). This means that you will not architect drawings to show where the pool is in relation to the boundaries and to the house, and (of course) how it will be constructed.


Anyway, to answer the original question, yes there are time limits but every area has different ones. So, as k at the town hall or ask your architect.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I'd be surprised if you managed to get a legal licence to build a pool...


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

thrax said:


> I'd be surprised if you managed to get a legal licence to build a pool...


Why?



They're still issuing them in some places!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

None in Andalucia and everywhere is now very restrictive for new pools. Most cases I've heard about where a licence has been issued it hasn't been worth the paper it's written on...


----------



## lesleyjay (Jul 14, 2012)

thrax said:


> None in Andalucia and everywhere is now very restrictive for new pools. Most cases I've heard about where a licence has been issued it hasn't been worth the paper it's written on...


I'm confused if a licence has been issued why is it not worth the paper it's written on ??


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

lesleyjay said:


> I'm confused if a licence has been issued why is it not worth the paper it's written on ??


I think he's implying that a number of councils (town hall) are corrupt.


This might be the case in some coastal areas and even in some inland towns but it's certainly not everywhere.


Take his comment with a pinch of salt, that's what I do.


----------



## ivalls (Oct 6, 2012)

I agree with what other post, yes is is usually 2 years limit and you can apply to get it extended.

All ways check with your architect and who ever issued the licence. 

Would add if you have stopped work on a project that you have started. Inform your architect and the town hall that the work has stopped. You may find that this time will be be taken into account.

But all ways check with your architect and town hall, rules can be different from town to town.


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

You can build a pool whenever you want, without a licence, and if in 3 years, no-one has said anything, then, there is nothing they can do. It is a risk, but they hardly check these days.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Lolito said:


> You can build a pool whenever you want, without a licence, and if in 3 years, no-one has said anything, then, there is nothing they can do. It is a risk, but they hardly check these days.


Sorry, but this is utter rubbish - I know for a fact.

Neighbours of ours had a pool built along with an outside kitchen.

Nothing happened for over 4 years, then they got a note from the town hall telling them to pull it all down and fill in the pool.

Cutting a very long story short, they have now been taken to court, ordered to pay fines and demolish everything.

You ALWAYS need a licence for a pool - it's obvious! It very much depends where you are as to whether they check. In most areas now, they need the cash so will check all illegal builds.

We live in 'rural', inland Spain and they check here on ALL building work - both by land and from the air!


----------

